

UN Needs to Ensure Open and Inclusive Internet Governance - locopati
http://isoc.org/wp/newsletter/?p=2710

======
patrickgzill
UN needs to stay the _bleep_ away from the Internet.

They will be as effective with governance as they have been in East Timor, or
Cyprus; with all the compassion of the UN soldiers in the Congo (raping 12
year old girls in exchange for half a loaf of bread)...

~~~
lionhearted
You beat me to it. The UN is a nice idea, but the current implementation is
ineffective in the places it's honest, and corrupt in the places it's
effective.

If you've never seen the UN resolution that kicked Taiwan out of the UN, you
owe it to yourself to read it -

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_General_Assembly...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_General_Assembly_Resolution_2758)

Definitely check out the Wikipedia link if you've never seen it - totally
against everything the UN supposedly stands for.

------
zdw
If you have a problem with the internet, fork it. The research/education
focused "Internet 2" is one example of this - still connected, but the
backbones it runs on are independent.

